# Hello Everyone



## cptmorgan007 (Oct 26, 2013)

greetings to all,

I have been a Mason for all most 3 years now and I have been in the Navy for just over 2. currently I am deployed on the USS San Antonio and we are just finishing up our latest deployment. 

I wish all the brothers out there the best and look forward to talking with you all here on this site.


----------



## cog41 (Oct 27, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!

Thank You for your service to our country!


----------



## john76 (Oct 27, 2013)

Greetings from Maine.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 30, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome, Brother, from a former squid.


----------



## amhdive (Oct 30, 2013)

Greetings from New Hampshire..... 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome Brother


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ReggieNoble (Dec 23, 2013)

Greetings

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 23, 2013)

Greetings from another former squid. Although there was no such thing as the internet (beyond Al Gore's imagination, anyway :lol: ) when I was in the Navy, it still blows my mind that people underway have access to daily communication with people. Do they still send mail across during an unrep?


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the site Brother!


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 24, 2013)

Greetings from Louisiana


----------



## Colby K (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome brother!
ET1 serving at NCTS sicily. Welcome to the forums.
Brother Colby.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mike1970 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------

